# Any underrated Alkan pieces?



## Chopinist (3 mo ago)

I really like Alkan, in fact, he is in my top 10 list of my favourite composers, just behind Liszt! Although I know many of his pieces, are there any of his underrated pieces by Alkan that also possess musical quality? So far, my favourite piece by Alkan is his Etude Op. 39 No. 7 and I sincerely recommend it. Thanks.


----------



## Bernamej (Feb 24, 2014)

incredibly played, very Mendelssohnian but when played right this way it's a gem !


----------

